# It's never too late.



## limr (Nov 17, 2017)

I think this woman is my new hero:

89-Year-Old Japanese Grandma Discovers Photography, Can’t Stop Taking Hilarious Self-Portraits Now

Edit: New link to replace broken one.


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 18, 2017)

With a life attitude like that.  She's probably got another 30 years in her and will be on the news as the oldest in the world.


----------



## terri (Nov 18, 2017)

Good for her!  Discovering her artistic expression like this.   That's awesome.


----------



## fmw (Nov 18, 2017)

She's having a great time.  Isn't that the goal of every hobby?


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 18, 2017)

Those are great.
I bet she would be a blast to be around.


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm receiving a "403 Forbidden" message when trying to view the article.


----------



## limr (Nov 20, 2017)

DanOstergren said:


> I'm receiving a "403 Forbidden" message when trying to view the article.



Rats! Thanks for letting me know.

Try this one: 89-Year-Old Japanese Grandma Discovers Photography, Can’t Stop Taking Hilarious Self-Portraits Now


----------

